# Anyone see this yet? I can't wait!!!



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it may yet? I can't wait till this model comes out, did anyone see this yet?

http://round2models.com/models/amt/ecto-1


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Welp...there's another thing to save my pennies for.

That's just too cool.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

tolenmar said:


> Welp...there's another thing to save my pennies for.
> 
> That's just too cool.


Yeah I know, I saw it and my mouth dropped. That's going to be an interesting build.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a reissue from Polaar Lights. It was out initially about 5 years ago. I built it and it is pretty good. Some minor fit problems but nothing serious.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ The Polar Lights kit was the Ecto 1 from _Ghostbusters_. This kit is a reissue of AMT's Ecto 1A from _Ghostbusters II_, which was originally released in 1989.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Keep in mind that the movie car isn't the only model you can build with this kit. With some imagination (and a whole bunch of time spent filling all the mounting holes!), you can build it as a standard ambulance or modify it into a hearse. That's what I did with a Polar Lights Ecto-1 about a decade ago. My little brother is into hearses. He acts in a local theater company who's stock-in-trade is Halloween haunts, and he uses his to haul their props from place to place. He's about 6'8" and no more than about 190 lbs soaking wet... His character's name is "Grim", the Grim Reaper. I used pictures I found on-line of the 1959 Cadillac Hearse from the movie "Harold & Maude" as the basis for my model. From that basis I decided to chrome the taillight tubes like on the '59 Fleetwood and Eldorado. I also added some badging that the kit body didn't come with. And of course I couldn't resist dropping the front suspension a tad and swapping on a set of Cragar S/S rims:



















A little cutting and trim work could also make it into a funeral home's flower car or a "Cowboy Cadillac" El Camino-style pick up.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> ^ The Polar Lights kit was the Ecto 1 from _Ghostbusters_. This kit is a reissue of AMT's Ecto 1A from _Ghostbusters II_, which was originally released in 1989.


Zombie is correct. In my opinion this is much better than the PL kit. I prefer the original AMT version of Ecto 1A. It just had more "stuff" on it than the one from the first movie. I'm glad they are re-releasing this classic kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I prefer the Ecto 1A as well, both the AMT kit and the Cadillac Ambulance used in _Ghostbusters II_. I have an unbuilt AMT kit from the original release, which I initially purchased several years ago strictly for the parts (to be used on other kits, which hasn't happened yet). Since then I've gained a greater appreciation for the Ecto 1A, so I'm pleased to see the kit is being reissued as well; now I can build the original as-is and use the reissued kit for the parts I want.

I'm a bit curious about the "expanded decal sheet". Not only was the original decal sheet missing some of the signage present on the actual vehicle, but the "light sign" decals (for the signs on the sides of the roof rack) left a lot to be desired, so I'm hoping they'll improve those.


----------

